# Portugese Hospitals for Blood Tests?



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Our local oncolgist wants my husband to have a P.S.A. test 6 weeks into our holiday, as we're hoping to stay 2/3 months. I'm assuming we go along to the local hospital with his EHAC card and ask for one, paying whatever the Portugese would pay?
Has anyone any experience of using their hospitals please?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi carol25singer
'Bump'
I hope someone knows the answer / has experience to share :? 
Have you tried the EHIC website or asked your oncolgist?
I hope all goes well  
Regards Catherine


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

you can have a blood test carried out at any private clinic, and pay . but if this is what i think its for you should have this done in the uk ,as the after treatment will cost you 000's. A friend has just had bad news from his test here in Spain( he's a winter visiter) and sofar its cost him 2000€, when he should really be heading back to the uk ,for treatment, but his house is rented out and he has nowhere to live? good luck


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

carol25singer said:


> Our local oncolgist wants my husband to have a P.S.A. test 6 weeks into our holiday, as we're hoping to stay 2/3 months. I'm assuming we go along to the local hospital with his EHAC card and ask for one, paying whatever the Portugese would pay?
> Has anyone any experience of using their hospitals please?


Hi Carol,

We used the E111 a few years ago in Portugal so Maureen could get treatment for a fish bone stuck in her throat.

Once we got into the system we were OK but we were at Porto Cova and at the local Clinic not a lot of English is Spoken but we did manage to communicate in French though.

They directed us to Sines where luckily there was an English speaking doctor. Then Maureen was taken to the A+E hospital at Setubal. It was a very traumatic experience all round.

Incidentally there is/was no A+E hospital between Faro on the Algarve and Setubal just south of Lisbon a distance of about 165 miles.

So I would suggest if you need treatment try and plan it for the Algarve.

Have a good trip, Portugal is a wonderful country. 

Don


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we're hoping it's going to be warm enough around/inland from Lisbon and only going to the Algarve if it's not. 
The idea is that we Email the PSA result to the oncolgist's secretary and then they will contact us if we need to return home early for different treatment.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good luck with your blood tests . You will know the results as you will be given them .as you will have paid for the test. Euro health card is for emergency treatment only, not for health care ,you have to return to your country of residence for that . most clinics will have it ready in 24hrs.


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, we went to Portimao hospital last Thursday eve, as an emergency, after my husband damaged his achilles and tore his ligaments, nasty business, couldn't walk/put any weight on that leg. We arrived in our van, only to be turned out of the surface CAR park by an angry unhelpful attendant, even tho I had negotiated the entrance no probs in our 6.5m van. He waved us up the hill to the next official hospital carpark, where a more helpful attendant again turned us away, saying we would have to find a place on the busy main road where many other cars had also parked, & the buses pull up - not ideal, 300m from entrance, dark, raining etc, but he did speak English, smile, & tell me to go & grab a wheelchair from the reception.
Once there, helpful staff, Europeean health card plus passport accepted, long wait, VERY clean, very busy, 2hrs later we left with a prescription for codeine, strapping, orders to buy crutches (Muletas, same word in Spanish, incidentally) & told to rest for 3 weeks then a check up. 
All in all, no better or worse than our local A&E at home, other than parking nonsense. Now back in Spain, hubs with feet up, me doing the "outside jobs" for first time in two & a half years! And I was so proud of my record too! (Weather here was fabulous today, btw, red hot & breezy, perfect.)
As for Portugese hospitals, go in a taxi! (And I think it was Lagos we tried first - the hospital is v near the seafront, whole area undergoing some kind of improvement scheme that made access in a motorhome impossible, couldn't park anywhere near it in order to snag a wheelchair for the wounded hubs, hence we drove on to Portimao. Good luck with the test, all staff spoke reasonable English.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I fell ill in La Rochelle in Sept.

Went to Hosp in Campervan. Ambulance man moved his vehicle so we could park. No problem.

Went into A/E showed my E11 card.

Was admitted at 10pm. Blood test, pain relief, x-rays, Cat scan, and loads of other tests done and in my bed on the wards at 11pm.

You wouldn't have got passed the desk here in 3 hours.

Paid % of costs and claimed it back on the E11 form.

Was treated very well.


----------

